# Benchmarks eines I7-3770K ES geleakt !



## dochurt (10. Dezember 2011)

Benchmarks eines I7-3770K ES geleakt !

Wie die Website WCCFTech mitteilt, sind im Forum von Chiphell.com vom User bigpao007
Benchmarks veröffentlicht worden, die einen I7-3770K zeigen.

Die Bechmarks zeigen einen I7-3770K IvyBridge in 22nn TriGate der mit 3,5GGHz / Turbo 3,9GHz, 8 MB L3-Cache, mit einer TDP von 77W
Desweiteren verfügt die CPU über die neue HD4000 Grafics die mit 650MHz getaktet ist. Als Speicher kam ein nicht näher benanntes 
4GB Kit das mit 1600MHz getaktet ist und ein Z77 Mainboard welches auch nicht näher benannt wurde zum Einsatz  .

Die Ergebnisse staffeln sich wir folgt:

*Cinebench R11.5 (Single Threaded):* 

 *Core i7 3770K:* 1,65
 *Core i7 960:* 1,10
 *Core i7 860:* 1,13
 *Cinebench R11.5 (Muilt Verschachtelt):* 


 *Core i7 3770K:* 7,52
 *Core i7 960:* 5,48
 *Core i7 860:* 5,06
 *Fritz Chess Benchmark (Single Core):* 


 *Core i7 3770K:* 2643 Kilonodes / s
 *Fritz Chess Benchmark (Multi Thread):* 


 *Core i7 3770K:* 13869 Kilonodes / s
 *3D Mark06 (HD4000 IGP Test):* 
*6841 3D Marks* 


 *SM 2.0 Score:* 2158
 *SM 3.0 Score:* 2776
 *CPU Score:* 7170


 Auch wurde die CPU auf Übertaktung getestet und es wurde mitgeteilt das sich dieses ES-Modell auf 5GHz bei 1,17Vcore unter Luft bewegen lies .

Ob diese Werte korrekt  - Oder gefakt sind, lässt sich mangels anderer Werte noch nicht sagen.

Man darf indes gespannt sein, welche Werte in der kommenden Zeit noch geleakt werden 


Quelle: Intel Ivy Bridge 22nm Core i7 3770K (ES) Benchmarks Unveiled
Google Übersetzer​


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2011)

Das sieht doch sehr gut aus.
Im Cinebench ist er einige wenige Prozent schneller als der i7 2700k.
Also genau das was ich erwarte. Die CPU Leistung ist nur minimal besser als bei Sandy aber dafür wird das mit weniger Leistungsaufnahme erreicht als noch bei Sandy.
Intel ist also genau im Fahrplan.


----------



## Pumpi (10. Dezember 2011)

> 5GHz bei 1,17Vcore


 
Unter Luft 

Oh mein Gott, ich brauche diese Ivy. Wenn da mal der 63er Multi ausreicht ? Hätte ich nicht gedacht, hatte vermutet das sich dieses in die tiefe gehende 3D zeugs störrisch bei der Kühlung verhalten tut. Aber dem scheint ja zum Glück nicht so.

Wenns stimmt, ein Freudentag....


----------



## DiabloJulian (10. Dezember 2011)

Schön für Intel, schade für AMD und alle die Intel kaufen werden...Ich sag nur Preiskampf ftw.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ohne den 2600k/2700k als Direktvergleich recht wenig aussagekräftig. Soweit ich das aber im Kopf habe, geben sich die CPUs fast nichts, nur die iGPU hat massiv zugelegt. Halt so wie ich es schon seit nem guten halben Jahr bis Jahr jetzt erzähle


----------



## kaisper (10. Dezember 2011)

viel interessanter ist es doch wann ivybridge endlich in mobilen geräten verfügbar ist, denn ich interessiere mich sehr für ein ultrabook mit hd4000 einheit


----------



## Hleothoron (10. Dezember 2011)

Mich würde stark der reale Verbrauch interessieren. Man stelle sich einen undervolteten Xeon ohne IGP auf Ivy Bridge Basis vor.


----------



## casmo1989 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich will diese CPU _im Consumermarkt ohne die für mich sinnfreie_ iGPU. Ich denke der Markt für solch eine CPU wäre riesig.

Warum Intel dieses nicht erkennt oder nicht erkennen will ist mir schleierhaft. Die 99% der Leute die sich diese CPU kaufen werden haben eine anständige GPU und deaktivieren ehh die iGPU.


----------



## tiga05 (10. Dezember 2011)

casmo1989 schrieb:


> Ich will diese CPU _im Consumermarkt ohne die für mich sinnfreie_ iGPU. Ich denke der Markt für solch eine CPU wäre riesig.
> 
> Warum Intel dieses nicht erkennt oder nicht erkennen will ist mir schleierhaft. Die 99% der Leute die sich diese CPU kaufen werden haben eine anständige GPU und deaktivieren ehh die iGPU.


 
Mh... vielleicht ist es günstiger in der Fertigung. So müsste man vielleicht wieder extra ne Produktionslinie aufmachen in der dann diese Highend CPU EXTRA ohne GPU gefertigt wird.

Immerhin hat diese News gerade meine Pläne geändert. So werde ich nun doch keine Sandy-Bridge-E CPU kaufen und damit sinnlos Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Dezember 2011)

5GHz unter 1,2v - wenn das stimmen sollte isser gekauft!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Dezember 2011)

Da der i7  3770k einen Turbo auf 3,9ghz hat , wäre dieses Ergebnis schwach... weil ein 2600k mit 3,9ghz macht mehr als 7,5 im Cine11.5 . Das der Poster dieser Quelle diesen "Sehr Sehr Wichtigen Fakt" nicht weiter erläutert (turbo auf allen kernen auf 3,9ghz oder 2 kerne oder wie oder was) , finde ich Noobig (oder habe ich was überlesen)


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Dezember 2011)

casmo1989 schrieb:


> Ich will diese CPU _im Consumermarkt ohne die für mich sinnfreie_ iGPU. Ich denke der Markt für solch eine CPU wäre riesig.
> 
> Warum Intel dieses nicht erkennt oder nicht erkennen will ist mir schleierhaft. Die 99% der Leute die sich diese CPU kaufen werden haben eine anständige GPU und deaktivieren ehh die iGPU.


 
Sehs mal von der anderen Seite, die igp behindert die CPU in keinster weise, da alle zukünftigen 1155 Board mit 70er Chipsatz einen Displayausgang besitzen werden, kann du deinen PC weiter nutzen wenn deine Grafikkarte mal abstirbt und du diese einschicken musst. Oder du verkauft deine Grafikkarte frühzeitig ehe die neue geliefert wurde.... du will deine in ein paar Jahren aufrüsten so würde eine 1155 CPU für einen sehr Sparsamen MediaPC für den Fernseher hergeben, da würde die igp reichen.... Ich selbst brauch diese auch nicht, es stört mit aber auch nicht wenn sie vorhanden ist.

Zum IvyBridge CPU-Seitig, wie erwartet, die Frage wird sich nur stellen wie gut reagiert die 22nm Struktur und die 3D-Transistoren auf OC, das weiss bis jetzt niemand. Nur weil die Effizents gesteigert wurde heisst dies nicht dass sie sich besser Übertakten lassen. Und wie ist es mit der Hitze, ok sie bleiben kühler das verrät und die TDP, aber wir heiss darf eine CPU mit 22nm Struktur werden, ohne dass sie schaden nimmt?


----------



## Chrisch (10. Dezember 2011)

Der Turbo (wenn er überhaupt aktiv ist) läuft bei max. Takt nicht auf allen Kernen (genauso wenig wie beim 2600K).

Nen standard 2600K erreicht ~6.8-7 Punkte in CB11.5!

Aber das Ivy Bridge kaum mehr Leistung pro Takt erreicht ist doch auch schon lange bekannt, IB verbessert überwiegend die Effizienz!


----------



## Pumpi (10. Dezember 2011)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Zum IvyBridge CPU-Seitig, wie erwartet, die Frage wird sich nur stellen wie gut reagiert die 22nm Struktur und die 3D-Transistoren auf OC, das weiss bis jetzt niemand. Nur weil die Effizents gesteigert wurde heisst dies nicht dass sie sich besser Übertakten lassen. Und wie ist es mit der Hitze, ok sie bleiben kühler das verrät und die TDP, aber wir heiss darf eine CPU mit 22nm Struktur werden, ohne dass sie schaden nimmt?



OK, nur weil man weiß das es mit unter 1,2 Volt auf 5Ghz unter Luft geht (und das bei einem ES), weiß man nicht ob das Ding überhaupt 1,5 Volt ab kann, stimmt schon.

Aber die Tempgeschichte ist doch ziemlich Banane. Seit Ewigkeiten sollte irgendwo bei 100 Grad schluss sein, egal welche Fertigungsgröße. Relativ unwarscheinlich das das ausgerechnet jetzt anders läuft, natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen.....


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage..ist dieser Prozessor mit Sockel 1155 Boards kompatibel ?


----------



## plaGGy (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster, und es scheint so, das der auf die alten 1155er passt. Die nächste gravierenden Plattformänderung ist wohl mit Haswell angedacht. Zumindest im Segment, idem sich die Ivy bewegt.
Glaube da gabs auch schon diverse Spezifikations-Folien drüber


----------



## W3SSI (10. Dezember 2011)

ja ist er, zumindest wenn dein mainboard Hersteller das mit einem Bios update bestätigt...bei asus sind es diese boards ASUS Motherboards - Qualified and True PCIe 3.0 Ready. Feature 22nm CPU Native BIOS Support und natürlich alle neuen


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. Dezember 2011)

Achso danke, für mich wäre der Prozessor nur Interressant wenn sich das von der Performance her lohnen würde vom 2600K umzusteigen, übertakten möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Pumpi (10. Dezember 2011)

Sollte auf allen 1155 Boards laufen, spätestens mit Bios update.

Edit: Du solltest generell über die Prozessorwahl nachdenken


----------



## Fatalii (10. Dezember 2011)

Die Kompatiblität wurde ja seitens Intel und der Mainboardjersteller schon angesprochen. Mit dem einen oder anderen Biosupdate sollte es wohl funktionieren.

5,1GHz bei 1,17V Das ist ja mal ne Hausnummer. Bei gleicher Spannung lässt er sich um 1GHz weiter übertakten als mein 2600K. Da es sich um ein Engeneering Sample
handelt, muss die Leistung nicht unbedingt final sein. 
Ich bin gespannt mit welcher Spannung der Werksbetrieb realisiert wird.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (10. Dezember 2011)

casmo1989 schrieb:


> Ich will diese CPU _im Consumermarkt ohne die für mich sinnfreie_ iGPU. Ich denke der Markt für solch eine CPU wäre riesig.
> 
> Warum Intel dieses nicht erkennt oder nicht erkennen will ist mir schleierhaft. Die 99% der Leute die sich diese CPU kaufen werden haben eine anständige GPU und deaktivieren ehh die iGPU.


 Klare Falscheinschätzung aufgrund der eigenen Selbstüberschätzung.

Dir ist schon bekannt, das Intel der größte! GPU Hersteller der Welt ist? Was schließen wir denn daraus?

Ah ja richtig, die meisten Leute haben keine dezidierte GPU von AMD oder nVidia. Für diese ist so ein Chip perfekt. Die sparen sich nämlich die GPU im Chipsatz. Aber nicht nur diese. Es gibt ja auch genug Office-Rechner, die eben ne ganz kleine dezidierte mit drin haben, um mehrere Monitore an zu steuern oder sonst was. Das kannste dir damit dann auch ersparen. Aus Kostensicht für diese wirklich sehr gut.

Es ist also nicht so, das sich 99% der Leute, die diese CPU kaufen eh eine dezidierte GPU kaufen, sondern eher vielleicht 40% oder weniger sich eine dezidierte GPU noch dazu kaufen.

Je kleiner das Modell wird, desto mehr verschiebt sich die Sache sogar noch in Richtung von keiner dezidierten GPU. 

@alle denen wegen der niedrigen Spannung gleich einer abgeht:
Man hat absolut keine Information, wie sich die "3D"-Transistoren bei steigender Spannung verhalten. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass Sie deutlich schneller durchschlagen. Dazu kommt noch, dass es nur noch 28nm (oder waren es 22?) sind in denen gefertigt wird. Damit steigt die Energiedichte wieder an, womit das Problem von Hot-Spots größer wird. Nur weil ein Chip als Gesamtheit ne gewisse Temperatur hat, muss es nicht heißen, das es nicht Stellen gibt, die massiv heiser sind, aufgrund der niedrigen Wärmeleitfähigkeit.

Also immer den Ball flach halten, was solche Sachen anbelangt.


----------



## Memono (10. Dezember 2011)

kaisper schrieb:


> viel interessanter ist es doch wann ivybridge endlich in mobilen geräten verfügbar ist, denn ich interessiere mich sehr für ein ultrabook mit hd4000 einheit


 
Darauf warte ich auch. Die aktuelle erste Ultrabook-"Generation" hat doch noch etwas zu wenig Grafikleistung.


----------



## Pumpi (10. Dezember 2011)

@ Sky S

Deine Prophezeihung das SB mit 1,5 Volt und mehr auf Dauer nicht klar kommen würde, weil nicht mehr im 45/60 nm Bereich gefertigt wird, sind schon haltlos genug. Spam deine Befürchtungen bitte nicht schon wieder auf die nächste Generation, von der du nichtmal genau weißt in welcher Größe sie gefertigt wird.

Desweiteren setzte es nun kein großes können voraus, zu erkennen das der Shrink pro Takt nicht sonderlich viel schneller wird. Du bist heute genauso schlau wie alle Anderen. 

Den Ball flach halten solltest du besser selbst


----------



## Fatalii (10. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake hat prinzipiell recht und ich habe auch schon von mehreren zerschossenen Sandys gehört/gelsen.
Man kann es jedoch nicht verallgemeinern. Anscheinend besitzen die Chip wohl eine sehr hohe Güte und 
können doch mehr ab als anfangs angenommen.

MfG


----------



## spionkaese (10. Dezember 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> @ Sky S
> 
> Deine Prophezeihung das SB mit 1,5 Volt und mehr auf Dauer nicht klar kommen würde, weil nicht mehr im 45/60 nm Bereich gefertigt wird, sind schon haltlos genug. Spam deine Befürchtungen bitte nicht schon wieder auf die nächste Generation, von der du nichtmal genau weißt in welcher Größe sie gefertigt wird.
> 
> ...


Am Anfang sind hunderte SB CPUs an zu hohen Spannungen gestorben.
Die Leute haben sich gewundert warum sie keine 1,5 V mehr einstellen können wie bei 775 und habens auf Intel geschoben. 
Allgemein wird von > 1,35 abgeraten.
Ich wäre also vorsichtig mit solchen Anschuldigungen.


----------



## Pumpi (10. Dezember 2011)

Hunderte ? Bißchen wage die Mengenangaben.

Oh Wunder, es kommt mal vor das ne OC CPU abklappt ^^  Das war noch nie anders....

Wenn Intel 100 Grad frei gibt bzw erst bei 100 Grad abschaltet, dann hat das auch zu implizieren das "Hotspots" keine größere Herausforderungen darstellen, oder eine Modellbaureihe/ein Stepping ist einfach Fail. Was dann aber nicht das Problem vom User ist, sondern das Problem von Intel. Ob das läuft oder nicht stellt sich in der Regel sehr schnell heraus oder auch nicht. Bei Exitus geht die CPU eben zurück, ganz einfacher Garantiefall. Niemand muß sich selbst belasten, man braucht keine Angaben zur Nutzung zu machen. Wenns schief läuft gibts ne neue CPU, zurecht wird Intel die Kosten aufgebürdet bekommen. Wenns nur bei 50 Grad läuft, dann sollen die die Teile halt so einstellen, ist doch ganz einfach und nicht zuviel verlangt.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Dezember 2011)

Im Prinzip ist es ja egal wieviel Spannung man draufgeben kann, die Frage ist um wieviel % man sie anheben kann und wie die CPU darauf reagiert. 
Ist doch egal ob man eine CPU welche eine Standartspannung von 1,3V hat auf 1,6V betreiben kann oder ob die CPU 1,0V braucht und man sie mit 1,3 Betreiben kann, solange die Leistung/Takt gut mit der Spannungserhöhung skaliert.

Ich gebe Sky recht, es kann gut sein dass die 3D-Transistoren sehr empfindlich reagieren wenn sie über Standard Spannung betrieben werden, es kann aber genausogut sein dass sie eine relativ hohe Spannungssteigerung vertragen und trotzdem zuverlässig arbeiten. Aber das werden wir ja im Laufe des Jahres 2012 sehen. Ich finde es jedenfalls Klasse dass Intel nicht nur die Struktur verkleinert und die Schaltkreise Optimiert, sonder dass die CPU an den Wurzeln hier eben den Transistoren verbessern. Eine Verbesserung der Transistoren kann die Weiterentwicklung von CPUs weitaus mehr beeinflussen wie eine simpler Shrink.

Frage mich nur ob und wann AMD auf diesen Zug aufsteigt, denn wenn Intel in diesem Bereich also auf Transistor Basis einen Vorteil hat, hat Intel einen Vorteil auf alle Chips welche sie Entwickeln werden, Chipsätze, GPU, wer weiss ARM... denn aus was besteht ein Chip? jep aus Millionen an Transistoren.


----------



## spionkaese (10. Dezember 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Hunderte ? Bißchen wage die Mengenangaben.
> 
> *Oh Wunder, es kommt mal vor das ne OC CPU abklappt ^^  Das war noch nie anders....*
> 
> Wenn Intel 100 Grad frei gibt bzw erst bei 100 Grad abschaltet, dann hat das auch zu implizieren das "Hotspots" keine größere Herausforderungen darstellen, oder eine Modellbaureihe/ein Stepping ist einfach Fail. Was dann aber nicht das Problem vom User ist, sondern das Problem von Intel. Ob das läuft oder nicht stellt sich in der Regel sehr schnell heraus oder auch nicht. Bei Exitus geht die CPU eben zurück, ganz einfacher Garantiefall. Niemand muß sich selbst belasten, man braucht keine Angaben zur Nutzung zu machen. Wenns schief läuft gibts ne neue CPU, zurecht wird Intel die Kosten aufgebürdet bekommen. Wenns nur bei 50 Grad läuft, dann sollen die die Teile halt so einstellen, ist doch ganz einfach und nicht zuviel verlangt.


Hmm, also lag Skysnake erst falsch mit der Aussage, das SB 1,5 V nicht aushält, und dann ist das ganz normal 
OK, das ist ne interessante Sichtweise.


----------



## Pumpi (10. Dezember 2011)

Es lag aber augenscheinlich doch nicht an der Shrinkgröße, wie wir heute feststellen müssen, das da ein paar CPU's zu Anfang abgeklappt sind. Intel hat diese CPU's für etwas frei gegeben wofür sie nicht geeignet waren. Genauso wie Intel auch schonmal einen Controller frei gibt, der seine Aufgaben garnicht dauerhaft erfüllen kann, und das in wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 65/90nm 

Edit :

Es geht hier ja in der Diskussion um den Shrink und nicht um irgendwelche allgemein Fail's von Intel. Das sind zwei paar verschiedene Schuhe.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde wohl die Generation "Ivy Bridge" überspringen. Aber für diejenigen welche noch einen alten Sockel haben mag es sich lohnen.

Dennoch finde ich die Technik mit den Trigate Transistoren interessant und zukunftsweisend.


----------



## Fatalii (10. Dezember 2011)

Apostrophitis?

Intel hätte die Information eher preisgeben, aber so war es nicht. Selbst danach haben noch einige die CPUs gehimmelt.
Back to Topic.
Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu arcDaniel. Solche Änderungen sind immer sehr interessant. Neue CPUs/GPUs sind immer interessant,
vor allem wenn Architekturen oder auch nur Detailänderungen vorgenommen werden.

MfG


----------



## Ralf345 (10. Dezember 2011)

Die unseriöse Abkopiererseite sollte mit der Originalquelle ersetzt werden.

Hier das Original: Chiphell


----------



## ziko (10. Dezember 2011)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Die unseriöse Abkopiererseite sollte mit der Originalquelle ersetzt werden.


 

Danke dir 

Bin jetzt viel schlauer...weil ALLES gelesen und verstanden!!!!!  

On Topic: wie hier schon geschrieben, werde wohl diese Generation überspringen. Ausser der Preis stimmt.
Oder ich überlege es mir anders und lege mir das Ding zu...nur um ein geiles *SYSPROFIL* vor zu zeigen !!!!!


----------



## spionkaese (10. Dezember 2011)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Die unseriöse Abkopiererseite sollte mit der Originalquelle ersetzt werden.
> 
> Hier das Original: Chiphell


 Genau,weil wir ja alle *was auch immer das da sein soll* können *facepalm*.
Sowas nennt sich nicht "Abkopiererseite" sondern Übersetzer.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. Dezember 2011)

In dem Post der Originalseite (scheint chinesisch zu sein.....)
spricht der Tester von offensichtlichen Treiber-Problemen beim Benchen...(lt. GoogleÜbersetzer, stellt aber auch noch erhebliche Anforderungen an die Abstraktionsfähigkeit......)
Na, mal gucken...Bin schon gespannt auf "offizielle" Tests.


----------



## Naennon (10. Dezember 2011)

wen interessiert denn Effizienz, iGPU, Preis und Abwärme

einzig und allein: 5 GHz @ 1,17VCore

das ist interessant und ist das Kaufargument


----------



## Mix3ry (10. Dezember 2011)

Naennon schrieb:


> wen interessiert denn Effizienz, iGPU, Preis und Abwärme
> 
> einzig und allein: 5 GHz @ 1,17VCore
> 
> das ist interessant und ist das Kaufargument


 
Der war gut 


Bin auf die Performance des i7-3667U gespannt 

Wenn mein 2600k noch genug geld bringt, dann kauf ich mir auch nen 3770K


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2011)

Naennon schrieb:


> einzig und allein: 5 GHz @ 1,17VCore
> 
> das ist interessant und ist das Kaufargument


 Nur das eine hat mit dem anderen zu tun.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (11. Dezember 2011)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## GTA 3 (11. Dezember 2011)

Nicht schlecht, aber ich finde es ist noch nicht lohnenswert von einem i7 920 usw oder von nem 965 BE auf den I7-3770k ES (puh langer name...) zuwechseln.


----------



## Mix3ry (11. Dezember 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber ich finde es ist noch nicht lohnenswert von einem i7 920 usw oder von nem 965 BE auf den I7-3770k ES (puh langer name...) zuwechseln.


 
Kommt drauf an für was.... für Gaming machts auch noch nen 965BE und nen 920 noch viel länger...

Für andere Sachen langt die power eines 965BE schon lange nimma aus... verbrauch ung iGP sowieso nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber ich finde es ist noch nicht lohnenswert von einem i7 920 usw oder von nem 965 BE auf den I7-3770k ES (puh langer name...) zuwechseln.


 
Naja wenn ich mir überlege, dass ein 3770K wahrscheinlich nur 10 oder 12 Stunden rendert wo mein 920 (wenn ich ihn nicht übertakte) 20 Stunden braucht ist das schon ne Überlegung wert.
Nur zum Spielen oder Alltagsaufgaben ist die CPU natürlich völlig overkill^^

Wenn ich grade etwas mehr Geld über hätte hätte ich vielleicht schon nen SB-E für die Aufgabe


----------



## Stahlinick (11. Dezember 2011)

casmo1989 schrieb:


> Ich will diese CPU _im Consumermarkt ohne die für mich sinnfreie_ iGPU. Ich denke der Markt für solch eine CPU wäre riesig.
> 
> Warum Intel dieses nicht erkennt oder nicht erkennen will ist mir schleierhaft. Die 99% der Leute die sich diese CPU kaufen werden haben eine anständige GPU und deaktivieren ehh die iGPU.



also ich finde die On-board grafik super zum Videos umwandeln für Youtube oder ähnl. ...


----------



## marcus_T (11. Dezember 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Hunderte ? Bißchen wage die Mengenangaben.
> 
> Oh Wunder, es kommt mal vor das ne OC CPU abklappt ^^  Das war noch nie anders....
> 
> ...


----------



## IronAngel (11. Dezember 2011)

eine doofe noob frage. Schaltet sich die IGPU ab, sofern man eine dezidierte Grafikkarte einsetzt?


----------



## Skysnake (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja...


----------



## spw (11. Dezember 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Am Anfang sind hunderte SB CPUs an zu hohen Spannungen gestorben.
> Die Leute haben sich gewundert warum sie keine 1,5 V mehr einstellen können wie bei 775 und habens auf Intel geschoben.
> Allgemein wird von > 1,35 abgeraten.
> Ich wäre also vorsichtig mit solchen Anschuldigungen.



Kann ich punkto sandy nur bestätigen.Mein alter q9650 läuft heute noch im kinderzimmer auf 4.5ghz im steinzeitlichen CM praetorian mini alu case bei 60°C im spielbetrieb( sonic generations LOL).

Bei meinem 2600k "musste" ich nach ca 6 monaten vcore nachlegen,weil bluescreens in erscheinung traten,bei unveränderten settings.

Also bin ich sofort "runter" auf 4.5 ghz und 1.34 vcore.Mehr ghz  leider nicht intel burn test stable bei > 1.35v.

Ich hatte für ca 6 monate so um die 1.43-1.45 vcore im offset,HT on.Dh nicht mal dauerhaft(turbo) auf 1.43v über 6 monate ohne degrading LOL

Asus hatte 1.425 v als den "best skalierenden" wert für sandy oc angegeben und ich natürlich mitgemacht .


----------



## kuer (11. Dezember 2011)

schön zu sehen, das sich alle freuen.  Aber warum mekert niemand......nur identische Leistung und unwesentlich schneller als der alte...und so einen Quark? Kann sich in einem AMD tread niemand verkneifen aber hier.. Also mein Beitrag, damit das mittel gewart bleibt.

Also wenn das stimmt, hat Intel voll verka...t. Dann wechsele ich zu AMD. So lange gewartet und dann so was. Ich befürchte die gehen pleite, wenn sie das nicht auf dienReihe bekommen. DA HÄTTE ICH MEHR ERWARTET..

Danke für die AUfmerksamkeit.


----------



## spionkaese (11. Dezember 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> schön zu sehen, das sich alle freuen.  Aber warum mekert niemand......nur identische Leistung und unwesentlich schneller als der alte...und so einen Quark? Kann sich in einem AMD tread niemand verkneifen aber hier.. Also mein Beitrag, damit das mittel gewart bleibt.
> 
> Also wenn das stimmt, hat Intel voll verka...t. Dann wechsele ich zu AMD. So lange gewartet und dann so was. Ich befürchte die gehen pleite, wenn sie das nicht auf dienReihe bekommen. DA HÄTTE ICH MEHR ERWARTET..
> 
> Danke für die AUfmerksamkeit.


 Das war von Anfang an klar.
Genau das ist ja der Sinn von einem Shrink,
der Stromverbrauch/TDP sinkt, die Leistung bleibt gleich.
Danach kommt iwann Haswell, was vielleicht wieder mehr Leistung bringt.
Und was willst du bei AMD?
Weniger Leistung bei mehr Stromverbrauch? Sinnvoll.


----------



## Pumpi (11. Dezember 2011)

marcus_T schrieb:


> Alleine ich kenne 3 leute bei denen es 6 stck sind. Und alle dreie sind keine extrem OCler.


 
Gut, nun glaube ich auch das es zu Anfang übermäßig viele SB Tode gab. Nur die Tatsache das die sogar bei nicht OC'ern ausgestiegen sind zeigt doch auch wieder das es ein grundsätzliches Problem gab und es kein generelles Node Prob ist.

Im Zweifel die Moral von der Geschicht: Willst du Sandy oder Ivy O'cen, hab lieber ne Ersatz CPU daheim um stätig die endgeilste singlecore Leistung abrufen zu können.

(Ich wollt meine aktuelle CPU dann eh nicht verkaufen, passt doch xD)


----------



## spionkaese (11. Dezember 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Gut, nun glaube ich auch das es zu Anfang übermäßig viele SB Tode gab. Nur die Tatsache das die sogar bei nicht OC'ern ausgestiegen sind zeigt doch auch wieder das es ein grundsätzliches Problem gab und es kein generelles Node Prob ist.
> 
> Im Zweifel die Moral von der Geschicht: Willst du Sandy oder Ivy O'cen, hab lieber ne Ersatz CPU daheim um stätig die endgeilste singlecore Leistung abrufen zu können.
> 
> (Ich wollt meine aktuelle CPU dann eh nicht verkaufen, passt doch xD)


Wo sind die denn ohne OC ausgestiegen?


----------



## Pumpi (11. Dezember 2011)

Hast ja recht, so hätte es heißen müssen :



> sogar bei nicht extrem OC'ern ausgestiegen sind


----------



## Gruselgurke (11. Dezember 2011)

Also unser Render PC mit nem 2600k in der Firma erreichte bei Standard Takt 7,6 im R11.5 und unter 4.3Ghz 8.6. Da finde ich das Ergebniss ehrlichgesagt verdammt schwach. Klingt ja fast nach nem rebranding, TDP ist nett aber das ist für mich kein Fortschritt. Fortschritt wäre für mich mehr Leistung bei geringerer TDP..


----------



## spionkaese (11. Dezember 2011)

Gruselgurke schrieb:
			
		

> Also unser Render PC mit nem 2600k in der Firma erreichte bei Standard Takt 7,6 im R11.5 und unter 4.3Ghz 8.6. Da finde ich das Ergebniss ehrlichgesagt verdammt schwach. Klingt ja fast nach nem rebranding, TDP ist nett aber das ist für mich kein Fortschritt. Fortschritt wäre für mich mehr Leistung bei geringerer TDP..


Weisst du überhaupt was IB ist?
Ganz offensichtlich nicht.
Es sollte nie mehr Leistung kommen WEIL ES EIN SHRINK IST.
Da wird die TDP gesenkt, mehr nicht.


----------



## dochurt (11. Dezember 2011)

Gruselgurke schrieb:


> Also unser Render PC mit nem 2600k in der Firma erreichte bei Standard Takt 7,6 im R11.5 und unter 4.3Ghz 8.6. Da finde ich das Ergebniss ehrlichgesagt verdammt schwach. Klingt ja fast nach nem rebranding, TDP ist nett aber das ist für mich kein Fortschritt. Fortschritt wäre für mich mehr Leistung bei geringerer TDP..


 @Stock macht ein 26K i.d.r knappe 6,9, ein 27K schafft derweil 7,05. Deine angegebenen 7,6 sind utopisch ! Ich hatte selber einen 26K der machte 6,88 

Desweiteren bekommt Ivy auch etwas mehr Leistung pro Takt, dürfte sich grob zwischen 10-15% bewegen . Bei der iGPU derweil um einiges mehr, im 
Vergleich zu der älteren HD2000/3000 Generation . 

Im Endeffekt sollte man eh noch abwarten bis die finalen Benchmarks zum Release draußen sind, dass ein User mit 26K/25K nicht wechseln muss dürfte auch klar sein !


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2011)

Für alle die SB haben unintressant.

Ivy dürfte für die Ultrabook intressant sein, da die IGP schneller ist.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. Dezember 2011)

Bin mal gespannt was die Endgültigen Bechmarks zeigen, ich hoff natürlich das der Prozzi ~20 % schneller wird als ein 2600K, ich bin kein OCler mehr seit ich Sandy habe, und ich weiss mit gewissheit das sich das in meinem Leben auch nich mehr ändern wird, wenn irgentwann die Spiele 8 Kern unterstützen dann wird der gekauft und ebenfalls von Anfang an nicht übertaktet.


----------



## Rollora (12. Dezember 2011)

casmo1989 schrieb:


> Ich will diese CPU _im Consumermarkt ohne die für mich sinnfreie_ iGPU. Ich denke der Markt für solch eine CPU wäre riesig.
> 
> Warum Intel dieses nicht erkennt oder nicht erkennen will ist mir schleierhaft. Die 99% der Leute die sich diese CPU kaufen werden haben eine anständige GPU und deaktivieren ehh die iGPU.


warum die User das einfach nie erkennen: 90% der Features die eine CPU/GPU usw heutzutage mitbringt sind wenn man nach deiner Meinung geht, "unnötiger Ballast", weil die Leute die Fetures eh nicht nutzen...
Man hat also IMMER, egal was man kauft hunderte features die man gar nicht dabei haben will/braucht. Und so ist es halt auch bei der iGPU, nur ist die hier sogar sinnvoll (quicksync usw).


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2011)

IronAngel schrieb:
			
		

> eine doofe noob frage. Schaltet sich die IGPU ab, sofern man eine dezidierte Grafikkarte einsetzt?



Es wird keine möglichkeit geben im desktopbetrieb die igp zu nutzen und im 3d-betrieb die dezidierte graka??


----------



## dochurt (12. Dezember 2011)

10% der Verkäufe fällt auf den PC-Spielemarkt, dass Intel dieses nicht erkennt ist mir auch schleierhaft ^^

Aber mal im Ernst was mich als Spieler stört, ist der hohe idle Verbrauch von AMD/nVidia bei den Gamer-Karten. Sinnvoll wäre es, wenn man 
ein Optimus für Desktop bringt. Im Idle die sparsame Intel-GPU nutzen und beim Gamen dann auf die Fette schalten . Lucid-Virtua ist zwar 
ein Ansatz, aber es spart keinen Strom


----------



## perling83 (12. Dezember 2011)

Was hat man davon den cpu auf 5ghz zu machen? haben die spiele dann hunderte mehr von fps ?


----------



## Pumpi (12. Dezember 2011)

@ perling,

das kann man diskutieren wenn du dich zumindest mal mit den Grundlagen der Thematik beschäftigt hättest (hast du ganz offensichtlich nicht, sonst würdest du nicht so einen Quatsch schreiben), dann aber auch nicht hier in dem Thread


----------



## Beer (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich überlege gerade ob ich meinen Pentium zu Weihnachten gegen einen "neuen" Pentium mit Z67-Brett austausche, damit komme ich dann ja sicher locker bis Ivy aus.


----------



## Stahlinick (12. Dezember 2011)

Beer schrieb:


> Z67-Brett



Z68 oder P67

und wo ist der sinn? Ivy-Bridge wird nur auf 70er Chipsätzen mit allen Features unterstützt...



perling83 schrieb:


> Was hat man davon den cpu auf 5ghz zu machen? haben die spiele dann hunderte mehr von fps ?


 
Wenn du CS:S spielst schon...


----------



## Beer (12. Dezember 2011)

Z68 wars^^

Wo der Sinn ist will ich dir mal juste sagen, Stahlinick:

- Ich kann eine verstaubte CPU austauschen, die langsam anfängt zu limitieren (bis in einem halben Jahr der Ivy kommt)
- Ich haue mir mehr RAM in die Kiste (16 GB müssen sein )
- Die 70'er Chipsätze unterstützen kein PCI, was soll ich mit meiner Creative X-fi machen, da dröhnt der Heavy Metal gleich doppelt so gut raus...
- Ich brauche einen COM Port, falls ich mal wieder Platinen zusammenbaue und keinen teuren IC mit USB verbauen will.

Das MSI Z68A-G43 (G3) erfüllt genau meine Vorgaben...

Was soll mir denn ein 70'ger Chipsatz für Vorteile bringen?


----------



## dochurt (13. Dezember 2011)

> - Die 70'er Chipsätze unterstützen kein PCI, was soll ich mit meiner  Creative X-fi machen, da dröhnt der Heavy Metal gleich doppelt so gut  raus...


Die 60ér auch nicht, Wird über einen Zusatz-Chip ermöglicht 



> Was soll mir denn ein 70'ger Chipsatz für Vorteile bringen?


Ich glaub es ist nur für die 3 Monitor-Unterstürzung wichtig/ von Vorteil bei der neuen iGPU, für PC-Spieler zu vernachlässigen . Korinthenkacker würden 
noch die native USB 3 Unterstützung nennen ^^ Oder auch noch PCI-E 3.0, ohne GKs macht es allerdings keinen Sinn. Aktuelle GK begnügen sich so gar 
imo noch mit PCI-E 2.0 x8 - Lustig


----------



## Memphys (13. Dezember 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 5GHz unter 1,2v - wenn das stimmen sollte isser gekauft!


 
Immer schön auf dem Boden bleiben, der Chip war wahrscheinlich (zu 99,9%) stark selektiert - dann wird sowas auch mit Sandy gehen - ich muss grad an einige Leute mit 4,8GHz unter Luft denken...

Ich hoffe ja persönlich drauf das dann die 2xxxer für kurze Zeit im Preis runtergehen (bevor sie nicht mehr verfügbar sind) und ich mir einen davon holen kann. 300 MHz mehr und 10W weniger TDP sind für mich kein Kaufgrund. Dann doch lieber Geld sparen. Die IGP - nunja, wayne? Die wird eh deaktiviert.


----------



## Stahlinick (13. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es einen Guide wie man mit der IGP rendern lassen kann und geht dass mit allen programmen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

Sehr interessant. nur knapp schneller als Sandy, wenn überhaupt. Also genau das, was ich seit Jahren sage.
Was die IGP kann, wird für mobile Bereiche interessant sein, dafür ist Ivy letztendlich auch gedacht.
Dass man den auch im Desktop einsetzen kann, ist eher ein Abfallprodukt als gewollt.


----------

